# Problème de port USB sous MAC OS X



## seyahu (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème sur un mac, tous les ports USB ne reconnaissent plus de Disques Durs externe ou mes clés usb. Par contre, pas de soucis pour clavier et souris.
Sur Mac OS X 10.4.11

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## MiKo (22 Septembre 2008)

Déjà pour distinguer si c'est un problème matériel ou logiciel tu devrais essayer de re démarrer sur le CD d'installation mac OS et tester comme ça (logiquement tu as juste à garder le doigt appuyé sur la touche [alt] quand tu rallumes l'ordi et il te propose de démarrer sur ton disque ou sur le CD).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2008)

Quel mac ( quelles entrées USB)

il y a un cas que tu n'as pas envisagé et très courant

c'est ca:  le mac détecte les volumes ( clef ou DD) mais ne les montre pas sur le bureau

reverifier en regardant si utilitaire disque voit ou pas ces volumes


----------



## seyahu (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est ma fête en ce moment, j'ai que des soucis comme cela.
J'ai donc ce MAC qui ne monte plus sur le bureau les clé et DDE usb. Je n'ai pas regardé dans l'utilitaire pour voir si je l'ai voyais quand même mais à la base, c'est arrivé du jour au lendemain avec les mêmes clés usb... Quid ?

D'autre part, je lis un peu partout que MAC ne reconnait pas le NTFS en écriture et lecture mais... c'est faux !!! Exemple à l'appui.
Je dis cela car j'ai un MAC 10.4.11 avec une session Parallels en Windows XP qui me donne un message d'erreur super sympa quand je branche un DDE, comme quoi, mon port USB est utilisé, que je dois réessayer dans 5 à 10 secondes ou alors, si ça ne marche toujours pas, de trouver l'application ? qui utilise mon port USB et l'arrêter (tout cela en anglais).

J'en peux plus.
J'adore MAC mais pour ce genre de bêtises, ça fait mal de perdre des heures comme ça.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, par pitié...


----------



## waitreyoga (4 Octobre 2008)

J'ai depuis une dizaine de jours le mm pb j'ai OS 10.4.11  et DD externe, clé usb, scanner, imprimante, appareil photo plus rien ne se connecte j'ai même balancé ma clé usb croyant qu'elle était cassée...

A part une MAJ récente je n'ai rien fait de spécial.


----------

